# Transfering files onto a MP4 player like a USB drive??? << lol at title



## FisherÂ¿ (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyways Hi i bought a Coby MP4 player and i am wondering why i am not able to view the files in a folder sort of format like my older mp3 player. I can put MP3 files on it fine using winamp but that is it. My friend got his to work on his computer but mine just will not let me open it the way he does it. It does not show up in My computer which makes it impossible to put photos and other things on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You must enable disk use for it. Did the player come with software or drivers?


----------



## FisherÂ¿ (Dec 28, 2007)

all it came with was a bloody MTV converter which does work but then i cannot put the files onto the thing because they are not compatible with winamp, hence im trying to put em on this way. it is a Coby model number MP-C7405


----------



## FisherÂ¿ (Dec 28, 2007)

By the way this is a new computer and i wouldnt be surprised if it did not have some sort of driver on it.


----------



## FisherÂ¿ (Dec 28, 2007)

I figured it out, just for future reference this mp3 player comes with two usb modes... lol
and it comes preset on the one that limits the amount of things you can do with it... lol


----------



## jaggerImI (Jan 15, 2008)

hey... evn im havin d same prob... i dnt hav the driver... so cn ull help wid dis again!!


----------



## defjam1 (Jan 29, 2008)

im haveing the same problem im tryen to put picturs on my coby mp4 player but when i change the format of the usb when i u=huck it up to my mp4 player it just says a hole bunce of crap


----------

